# Urgently need help with axolotl!



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

Over the last year or some I have been very depressed, I have been feeding him and changing his water but not paying too much attention to him recently, I noticed he was skinny a few weeks back so i started feeding him a bit more, only today when I looked at him closely under a light did I realize the state he is in. I cried when I saw it and I feel just horrible for letting this happen. He is 2 years old but he is really skinny and has red viens all over him, they look a bit worse in the picture because the flash added extra contrast but its not looking good. He also spends a lot of time floating at the top of the tank recently. I don't know whats wrong with him and I don't even know if he is eating his food or if its just getting scattered everywhere. I desperately need help. Weather or not I manage to make him better I think I am going to need to rehome him. I'm clearly not fit to look after him


----------



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

Here is a picture. It really upsets me just looking at it


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

floating at the top is usually to do with water quality or temperature. what are you feeding it?


----------



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

What do I need to buy to check the water? And if its not right does that mean I just shouldn't keep axolotyls? And can you gather much from the photo? Is he like near death or anything? He is the one living thing I am responsible for and I feel just horrible about it.


----------



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh and I am feeding him a cube of blood worms per night, I don't even know if thats right but its hard to find specific information like that. What else can I try that is easily obtainable? Because I have a feeling he is not really eating his food any more, I can't really tell the difference between scattered old bloodworms and his poos.


----------



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

I have just noticed BOTH of his bottom gills are almost missing! I'm really getting scared now whats the matter with him?


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

For a start, it looks like the tank could do with a good clean and fresh water. Then some more varied food items. Earthworms are great, you can also feed pellets, shrimp, mealworms (with the head crushed), beefheart, ox liver, all sorts. Clean water and a varied diet and it'll probably be fine. Continued neglect, probably not.


----------



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry I thought I was doing everything like I was supposed to  Any particular type of feed pellets I need to get. If he still doesn't fatten up what do I need to do? If I'm unsuccessful in recovering him what should I do? Can I take him to a vet? I didn't mean to neglect him, I love animals. I have just been so depressed recently and now I just feel worse.


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

No need to apologise, it's hopefully a pretty easy fix and then you'll feel better! 
Can't see the whole tank from the picture obviously, but the water looks quite fouled and dirty. First job clean tank, fresh water.
Go and dig up some earthworms, they're really nutritious. You can buy salmon pellets from aquarists or even dedicated 'axolotl pellets' (search on eBay, you'll see). All animals benefit from a varied diet. If he eats and you keep the tank clean, there's every chance he'll be fine.


----------



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

What really really concerns me is that most of each bottom gill is completely missing and so is his fin. I feel so stupid for not noticing. I'm just apologizing encase I upset anybody by letting him get this way, I had no Idea.


----------



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

He's definitely not eating the bloodworms, I wi9ll have to get some pellets tomorrow see if he will eat those. If he simply will not eat what do i do?


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Firstly, have you now cleaned his tank out?

Secondly, go get some earthworms, now, and try feeding him by holding the worm wiggling above his nose. Hopefully this will elicit a feeding response and he will eat. Much more likely than eating non-moving pellets and you can help him today, now.


----------



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes I changed the water and cleaned the sand. As soon as I am home from work I will find an earthworm. Does it need to be quite a small one? What of the missing 2 gills and fin? Are they gone forever now? I was devastated when I saw that he is actually missing parts


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

They can manage earthworms of all sizes without a problem when fully grown. They also have amazing powers of regeneration so the missing parts can grow back, but you need to keep his tank clean and get him eating a healthy diet.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

earthworms are great as a staple and also have the advantage that you can see when they are gone - pellets will just rot in the water and foul it even quicker. Axies also hate warm water and it can can be difficult to keep it cool enough in this weather - preferably below 20 degrees at the highest. if your water is too warm get a coke bottle and half fill it with water and freeze it - then pop it in the tank near the outlet of the filter this will help to keep the tank cooler - you can keep 3 or four on the go so that you always have one frozen one ready for when the other defrosts. clean water is important too - they are messy animals and you should be doing partial water changes weekly if you have a good filter.


----------



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

But mine isn't very large as you can see from the picture I think I need to find him a smallish one. I have a good garden for finding worms but is there any trick to getting them to pop up or finding them?


----------



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

I went in the garden, could only find the 3 smallest worms, but I've put them in they are wriggling right in front of his face even poking him and he doesnt seem interested. If I can't get him, to even eat live food then how will I ever get him to eat anything? I'm seriously worried now.


----------



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

He's not responding to anything and his legs are not like he is standing, hes just like slumped at the bottom of the tank his gills arent even moving at all. I think I killed him  I'm really sorry if I offended or upset anyone, I am a first time owner, was never told all of the details about everything I needed to do. I'm not really in a state of mind to be looking after something.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

where are you Aaron


----------



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

What do you mean?


----------



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

Colchester, Essex. I'm assuming thats what you meant.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

it was yes - too far from me for me to come round and help. how is the axie this morning - can you tell me if you have done a water change and also what temperature is your water?


----------



## AaronB90 (Aug 8, 2015)

He's passed


----------

